# Where can I find this hot dress/a dress similar to this?



## luvsic (May 19, 2010)

Hey all, 

There is a formal I am going to and I REALLY wanted to stand out from all the other knee-length cocktail dresses so many of the girls wear. Well, I saw this bebe dress a few days ago online but it's sold out EVERYWHERE and has been for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's what I hate about bebe - if you see something you like you have to buy it immediately or else it will be gone forever...

*Does anyone know where I can find it? Or is anybody selling it? Do you think there's any way I can track it down and purchase it from somewhere/someone?*






bebe Strapless Sequin Train Dress

If there is TRULY no hope in ever finding this dress, *does anyone know where I can find a dress that has a short front hem and a longer train in the back?* I don't want the train to be TOO extravagant so I am stepping all over it, but I was hoping to find something similar to that dress...it's so hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I also like sequins too, if possible! So, I know it's specific, but a short-long hemline sequined dress...that is preferably affordable  I have been researching prom dresses, but nothing really comes close to what I want...

I REALLY appreciate all help, TIA!!


----------



## Junkie (May 19, 2010)

I saw a dress with a similar hem at Forever 21 in their prom section. You can't take off the train, but it was the same basic idea with a short front and long back with a train.

If you want, you can give me your size and I can call Bebe near me when it opens in a few hours.


----------



## kdolll (May 19, 2010)

oooh, that is beautiful! they don't back order?


----------



## Junkie (May 19, 2010)

Just checked....this dress isn't available anywhere Canada-wide anymore. I got a friend to check the SKU# in their system for a few different sizes and he couldn't find anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry!


----------



## LMD84 (May 19, 2010)

i can't help because i'm in the uk and we don't have that store... but my goodness i hope you find that dress because it's stunning. is it worth checking ebay perhaps???


----------



## luvsic (May 19, 2010)

Thanks ladies! I'm going freakin INSANE here because it's exactly what I want, and the price tag for it is unusually cheap especially since it could be considered a gown instead of a cocktail dress (about 198 dollars)

Thanks for trying, Junkie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am an XS. It's not available in America anymore either, I actually think I remember seeing it at the mall with my mom a while ago, and she thought it was fun but not worth the price...though I think it is. 

LMD84 - I KNOW, I feel like it would be a total show stopper at a party and at a formal, because it's totally not traditional...I've scoured eBay over and over again, too, but nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kdolll - No, I don't believe they do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...I used to work at bebe, and once things sell out like hot cakes I think they're gone forever. I don't know if I'll ever see this dress again...AHHHH, I need it in my life! I seriously don't know what to do anymore.

I love it so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so sad that I'll probably never be able to find it unless someone posts it on eBay for probably an unfairly high price...

It's based on a Balmain dress, actually!


----------



## luvsic (May 19, 2010)

And Junkie, I can't find any similar Forever 21 dresses online :/ 

Although I did spot this HOT LBD, and a bebe knock-off...gahhh I need to stop spending money at XXI...


----------



## Junkie (May 19, 2010)

I'll bet you can find someone to make that train for cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And just add chiffon and satin to a cocktail dress to match the train...

Just a thought.


----------



## kimmietrinh (May 19, 2010)

Omg! I saw this dress on Ebay just a few weeks ago! You could try searching Ebay...but that dress is rare!


----------



## kimmietrinh (May 19, 2010)

Okay, I tried Ebaying..and found no results..unless you like these
Terani pageant cocktail dress White & Gold sequins sz 2 - eBay (item 270580164049 end time May-23-10 18:45:48 PDT)

NWT Bebe sequin black dress womens lace stretchy XS new - eBay (item 380233750593 end time May-21-10 20:09:41 PDT)

AKIRA Online - Women - Dresses - View All

AKIRA Online - Women - Dresses - View All

NWT BEBE STRAPLESS SEQUIN PARTY DRESS S OUT OF STOCK!! - eBay (item 170486138973 end time May-21-10 08:27:06 PDT)


----------



## luvsic (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I'll bet you can find someone to make that train for cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And just add chiffon and satin to a cocktail dress to match the train...

Just a thought._

 
Wow I didn't even think of that!! Thanks for the suggestion, I am not sure how cheap it would be but that dress originally costs around 200, so if I can find a sequined tube dress like that I think that could work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess it just depends on the skill of a tailor, huh? I have to find a good one. 

kimmietrinh - NOOOO I missed out on it?! I feel like it would not necessarily be under it's proper name, so I don't know what to search when I do search for it...some of those designs you gave me are cute (Love the gold bebe sequined dress!) but not exactly what I'm looking for...but thank you so much for searching for me! If you happen to run across it again on eBay (trust me, I will be checking religiously lol) please let me know!


----------



## luvsic (May 19, 2010)

Going off of Junkie's suggestion, which tube dress do you think looks the prettiest? Maybe I can even make it white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Confetti Sequin Belted Tube Dress < Sexy Dresses | Flirt Catalog

Sequin Tube Dress < Sexy Dresses | Flirt Catalog <-- in silver, it's not shown here

Strapless Sequins Dresses by eDressMe

http://cgi.ebay.com/ASOS-SOLD-OUT-SE...item414ed893f4 <-- personally I think this one is the best, but it's in a size 12 and pretty expensive..

They're all over 60 dollars, I don't know how much alterations will cost, but I hope not a lot....HOPEFULLY Forever 21 will come out with something like this so I can buy it on the cheap


----------



## kimmietrinh (May 19, 2010)

Here are cheaper alternatives:

A Journey-Great Glam is the web's top online shop for trendy clubbin styles, fashionable party dress and bar wear, super hot clubbing clothing, stylish going out shirt, partying clothes, super cute and sexy club fashions, halter and tube tops, belly 

Too Loud-Great Glam is the web's top online shop for trendy clubbin styles, fashionable party dress and bar wear, super hot clubbing clothing, stylish going out shirt, partying clothes, super cute and sexy club fashions, halter and tube tops, belly a

If you have a Chinatown, go there and see how much it costs. Make sure you barter! Or if you have an asian friend who knows someone who sews, you could ask them to hook you up.


----------



## luvsic (May 19, 2010)

Lol girl I am Asian, but I have NO clue how to barter. I've found some places that I think can give me alterations...not sure how good they are since I go to school here...

How much would you think it would cost to apply that custom made chiffon train, in Chinatown? How about in general?


----------



## luvsic (May 19, 2010)

I definitely think that's what I'm going to do, except I have to find a tailor who will do it right. If I'm not satisfied with it, I will have wasted all that money for nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have enough sewing skills to make the dress. 

But now that I think of it, it doesn't look too hard to do IF it's in the right hands...I've been doing a little research and I think I found a lady to do it for me, she alters wedding dresses, so how hard can this be? It looks like all that needs to be done is add the black chiffon train in layers. I'll be willing to pay for it, but hopefully she'll charge under 100 dollars to add the train...do you think that's reasonable? If it's more than 100 dollars, then I don't think it'll be worth it..I am a poor college student after all


----------



## kimmietrinh (May 19, 2010)

From what I know...making an ao dai (Traditional Vietnamese Dress) runs $100 (without fabric), and that's way more labor intensive than the train. I had an alteration done for $40 (alteration to a prom dress to make it smaller). It SHOULD not cost more than $100 because it is so easy. If they try to charge you anymore than $65 just put the dang train on, then explain to them that you're not willing to pay that much just for a stupid train to be sewn on. It'll take an experienced tailor only about an hour to do that. Don't let them buy your fabric! They will rip you off...Quite honesty, like someone else said, you could make it yourself. Go to Joanne's-quite often they have 50% off fabric, or have a 40% off coupon. Most of the dress fabric runs $5.99-9.99. Buy yourself probably 4-5 yards to be on the safe side. All you need to do is do a rough cut out and scrunch it at the top to sew the train (use pins to pin down where you want to scrunch so everything is where you want it to be and so you can fix it too). Sew it down when you're satisfied. Don't worry about the poor stitching since your thread will be the same color and it'll be covered up. Cut up a sash piece, use an iron to iron the pleats if you'd like, and pin it down on top of the train. Adjust to your own taste. Then sew it down also. If you dislike your stitches, you could always run over the stitches with fabric glitter pen. Honestly, no one will see the slightly uneven stitches if you choose the right thread color and no one is going to look at it that closely since they'll be blinded by the bling! Viola!


----------



## luvsic (May 20, 2010)

Gosh you guys thanks so much! You don't know how helpful that was. It makes me happy to hear that this won't cost more than 100 dollars probably, I was reading up online about some prices and some said it could cost up to 200 dollars to alter dresses, but like you guys said it's just chiffon and it doesn't look like a hard train. A skilled tailor could probably whip that up. 

Kimmie - I kid you not, my sewing skills are HORRIBLE lol, and I don't think I have the time to sew a train on...I just feel like I would mess it up too badly, and it would fall apart. I'd rather trust a tailor to do it. You sound so skilled, I totally wish you could help me with this! lol. 

I think I'll keep you guys posted on what happens in this thread, I am probably going to purchase the dress sometime in the near future when I get my first paycheck, and then I will drive around to shop for tailors. I think one sounds really great, I have heard nothing but rave things from her, and I heard she is experienced an inexpensive. I'm excited now, I can't WAIT to look hot at formal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you guys think this dress will stand out? Usually girls at my formal invest in average-joe cocktail dresses that are pretty, but kind of blah to me. I've always been one to take risks when it  comes to fashion haha. I feel like it's a cross a between prom dress and a cocktail party dress, it has JUST enough pizazz to not blend in at all, but not too much glitz and glam - all in all, the perfect formal dress.


----------



## luvsic (Jun 13, 2010)

I just emailed bebe today to ask if they could produce this for my special day, and am waiting for a response!

If not, do you all think that I can make this dress out of THIS dress (in silver?)

Strapless Sequins Dresses by eDressMe


----------



## COBI (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_There is a formal I am going to and I REALLY wanted to stand out from all the other knee-length cocktail dresses so many of the girls wear._

 
I don't know any alternative answers for locating this dress, but the one thing I would say is that there will be a fine line between "really standing out" for the all the wrong reasons and the right reasons in such a super short dress at a formal.  The other girls wear knee-length (or longer) dresses at these events because that is what is generally considered appropriate attire for a formal.

In general, for any formal that I've attended, from high school through adulthood, this style would not make you memorable for the right reasons.

Stand-out Sexy does not need to be Super Short.  At most events I've attended, the REALLY stand-out girl/woman (in a good way) has been wearing a full-length (albeit fitted) dress and literally turns the heads of both men and woman.


----------



## Meisje (Jun 13, 2010)

Cobi: If it's common for girls to wear knee-length cocktail dresses to the event, I don't think this dress will seem inappropriate --- it might if, for example, everyone else were wearing floor-length dresses. But I think if the majority of dresses are short, this would be fine. 

Besides, I think the whole point here is standing out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




luvsic, it's a very sexy, very revealing dress, but if you feel comfortable in something like that, then you should definitely wear it. You seem over the moon excited about it. If you can't find the exact dress, Junkie's suggestion is great (to get a seamstress to recreate it).

I would definitely keep the accessories at a minimum, though, because this dress is like one big accessory. I would recommend wearing your hair up in a smooth style like a chignon, and definitely some black non-shiny shoes. Maybe a statement ring. I find the chandelier earrings plus the shiny shoes on the Bebe girl too busy.


----------



## COBI (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_Cobi: If it's common for girls to wear knee-length cocktail dresses to the event, I don't think this dress will seem inappropriate --- it might if, for example, everyone else were wearing floor-length dresses. But I think if the majority of dresses are short, this would be fine. 

Besides, I think the whole point here is standing out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I respectfully disagree; a micro-mini is very different than a knee-length cocktail dress.  I have no doubt that such a dress will stand-out, but for the right reasons?

Of course, this is just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Meisje (Jun 13, 2010)

The OP has already weighed that out and made the decision. I think there is a big difference in how we are perceiving her posts.

When she's asking "Do you think this dress will stand out?" I'm not getting a sense of "Oh, no, will this dress make me stand out? Because I'm afraid I will." I'm hearing "Will this dress make me stand out? Because the other dresses are boring and hell yes, I want to be noticed!" I don't think she is fearing negative consequences, I think she's seeking a dress that IS a showstopper.


----------



## luvsic (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I don't know any alternative answers for locating this dress, but the one thing I would say is that there will be a fine line between "really standing out" for the all the wrong reasons and the right reasons in such a super short dress at a formal.  The other girls wear knee-length (or longer) dresses at these events because that is what is generally considered appropriate attire for a formal.

In general, for any formal that I've attended, from high school through adulthood, this style would not make you memorable for the right reasons.

Stand-out Sexy does not need to be Super Short.  At most events I've attended, the REALLY stand-out girl/woman (in a good way) has been wearing a full-length (albeit fitted) dress and literally turns the heads of both men and woman._

 
The formal I am referring to is more of a "casual" formal, in my opinion, where most girls wear knee-length cocktail dresses as opposed to full length evening gowns...which is why I wanted my dress to I guess "stand out" more.  

I personally became inspired by this dress when I saw a girl wearing a similar one to her prom - I don't know the exact name for dresses like this, but the front of the dress was pretty short, and she had a beautiful long train in the back. 

Appreciate the opinion though!


----------



## luvsic (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_The OP has already weighed that out and made the decision. I think there is a big difference in how we are perceiving her posts.

When she's asking "Do you think this dress will stand out?" I'm not getting a sense of "Oh, no, will this dress make me stand out? Because I'm afraid I will." I'm hearing "Will this dress make me stand out? Because the other dresses are boring and hell yes, I want to be noticed!" I don't think she is fearing negative consequences, I think she's seeking a dress that IS a showstopper._

 
You're dead on, Meisje! I am definitely not afraid of having a dress that makes me stand out...people can say what they want about clothes, but at the end of the day everyone has a different opinion of what they think is hot and not one will ever be complete fact. I think the dress I picked out was classy sexy, but others may easily think it looks trashy slutty. 

I am actually now considering this dress to be my 21st b-day dress, cause I love it so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need something show-stoppin for my special day.


----------



## luvsic (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_Cobi: If it's common for girls to wear knee-length cocktail dresses to the event, I don't think this dress will seem inappropriate --- it might if, for example, everyone else were wearing floor-length dresses. But I think if the majority of dresses are short, this would be fine. 

Besides, I think the whole point here is standing out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




luvsic, it's a very sexy, very revealing dress, but if you feel comfortable in something like that, then you should definitely wear it. You seem over the moon excited about it. If you can't find the exact dress, Junkie's suggestion is great (to get a seamstress to recreate it).

I would definitely keep the accessories at a minimum, though, because this dress is like one big accessory. I would recommend wearing your hair up in a smooth style like a chignon, and definitely some black non-shiny shoes. Maybe a statement ring. I find the chandelier earrings plus the shiny shoes on the Bebe girl too busy._

 
Also thanks for the opinions, girl! Like I said in my last post, I am thinking of changing this to my 21st birthday dress. I was originally going to buy some silver shoes for this, but I actually think your opinion of black shoes is much better now that I look at it. 

I was torn about hair!! Part of me wanted to do what you said - a chignon - but the other part of me wanted sexy, loose waves. Do you think that could work too? 

I think I'm going to be corny and wear a tiara on my day too XD...I don't have my ears pierced sadly, so I can't wear any earrings.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't get dressing like a mullet. o.0


----------



## Meisje (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_I was torn about hair!! Part of me wanted to do what you said - a chignon - but the other part of me wanted sexy, loose waves. Do you think that could work too? 

I think I'm going to be corny and wear a tiara on my day too XD...I don't have my ears pierced sadly, so I can't wear any earrings._

 
I definitely think waves could work


----------



## Meisje (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I don't get dressing like a mullet. o.0_

 
Hehe. I never looked at it that way! I really like this shape, though. Although this dress is very modern, it's a vintage shape. Audrey Hepburn wears something with a similar silhouette (a bit longer, though) in Sabrina. 

sabrina fair | Casey's Elegant Musings

One of my favorite bloggers, Casey Brown, did a remake of the dress for herself:

navy ball glamour | Casey's Elegant Musings


----------



## Shanti (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I don't get dressing like a mullet. o.0_

 
I can totally justify dressing like a mullet in this case =P.


----------



## luvsic (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_Hehe. I never looked at it that way! I really like this shape, though. Although this dress is very modern, it's a vintage shape. Audrey Hepburn wears something with a similar silhouette (a bit longer, though) in Sabrina. 

sabrina fair | Casey's Elegant Musings

One of my favorite bloggers, Casey Brown, did a remake of the dress for herself:

navy ball glamour | Casey's Elegant Musings_

 
Bahha, girl, you just get me. I actually think "mullet" dresses are unique and gorgeous. I think that people are extremely torn about this dress - some people really like it, and some people just think it's hideous.

I personally really like it. I guess it just matters what I think in this situation, you can't please 'em all.


----------



## luvsic (Jun 14, 2010)

*Stop The Presses*

Everyone, the universe is telling me to buy that dress. WHY? Because there's only one left and I located it by calling headquarters (it's in a different state), and I am purchasing it tomorrow for 19.99 (marked down from 200!!!) because it's on clearance. 19 dollars and 99 cents!!

The only problem? It's an XXS!! There's no way I can squeeze my butt into that. Do you guys know if tailors can make things bigger? That would be tricky, especially with this dress, right? But I mean with this dress, I think it'd be crazy to not buy it. I am normally an XS but I think the mini dress part has a stretchy material so I might be able to do it...

Thoughts??


----------



## luvsic (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok ok sorry to spam but I bought the dress! I just need to take it to a tailor to let the seams out cause it doesn't fit (it's an xxs and I can only fit into an xs.) But it looks beautiful!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
If anyone knows if it's possible to let seams out to make a dress bigger, or how much it would cost? * I'll pay for it, it can't be more than 100 if I have to guess. The only problem is the silver sequin material would be hard to find if I want to add on more to it, but the black chiffon won't. I only need to go one size up, it ALMOST fits but the back just won't zip up completely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *sniff* It won't fit around my rib cage...I don't even know if I can wear a bra with it. 

Thanks to all who contributed to this post!!!


----------



## Meisje (Jun 22, 2010)

Hopefully they'll be able to let it out a little, or come up with some other solution --- perhaps they can take a dart out of the part covered by the black chiffon!


----------



## sybs (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi i know this is a long time ago but i wanted to sell this dress brand new and neber been worn its in a size medium please contact me back and let me kno thanks you


----------



## gahure (Sep 27, 2013)

I help you for a long time, only to find the similar dresses from pictures ,see it,http://www.dressfirst.com/Sheath-V-...e-Cocktail-Dress-With-Beading-016008310-g8310


----------

